# RR2 : MAJ incrementielle ?



## Tomsner (3 Décembre 2012)

J ai telecharge hier soir la derniere MAJ de Real Racing 2 sur iP5

Malgre mon debit adsl anemique ( 2mo), la MAJ  s est telecharge en qqs secondes
Pourtant elle devrait peser 450 mo

Ca ressemblait a une update incrementielle

Qqn a t il remarque la meme chose ?


----------

